# [SOLVED] RAM Upgrade



## kyoudi (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello, I am looking to upgrade my RAM, currently i am using 6 GB of very slow ram. The issue is i have never bought ram before, i am willing to spend quite a bit of money and its mainly for gaming and high usage. Here are my specs:

Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Memory: 6144MB RAM @ 665 mhz
CPU Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
The motherboard i use is a acer H57M01
PSU: xfx 650w core edition pro power supply.
GPU: Saphire hd 7850.

Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

What model Acer is this? Are you currently having problems with the 6GB

I take it you are currently using DDR3 1333 memory (the max this boards supports)

You can upgrade to 8GB.


----------



## kyoudi (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Aspire M5811. Here is the info from CPU-z











I am not having major issues, i am just on a spree of upgrading and was not sure what to do next, i thought that upgrading ram would be most effective (other than the hard drive).


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Run this Crucial.com scan then choose from what it gives you with the lowest CL value SDRAM, DDR2 and DDR RAM memory upgrades from Crucial.com


----------



## kyoudi (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

The lowest CL value is the same as my current RAM :/

It seems this is the quickest my system can run, is it still worth an upgrade? if so these are two options i found are (they are both similar price) 

Crucial: 4GB kit (2GBx2), 240-pin DIMM, DDR3 PC3-10600 upgrades for Acer Aspire M5811 Desktop/PC, CT1227405 from Crucial.com

Corsair: Corsair Memory

Or should i look to get a better hard drive for my OS and running programs to be on?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Then it looks like you have the best your motherboard will support and it may not be the RAM that is at fault.

Have a read through Glaswegian's guide on this forum for dealing with a slow computer http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/is-your-pc-running-slow-532075.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Brand/specs/ configuration(2+4GB 3x3GB etc.) is the 6GB of RAM you are using now? If you're using 3 sticks your running in Single Channel Mode and that could be your issue.
You're RAM is running at 1333MHz so the Crucial isn't going to be any faster.


----------



## kyoudi (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Its not that the PC is running slow per say, i am just trying to increase the overall gaming experience and performance. What do you think i should upgrade next, if anything?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Read Post #7


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

What, if any, problems are you experiencing in games? Your GPU is certainly capable of rendering a good graphics.


----------



## kyoudi (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Well to be honest it seems the computer is perfectly capable of running all the most modern games pretty well, i might get a new hard drive as the 500 GB i have is not enough but that's about it.

Thanks.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*



kyoudi said:


> Its not that the PC is running slow per say, i am just trying to increase the overall gaming experience and performance. What do you think i should upgrade next, if anything?


Perhaps a new video card and that may involve a higher spec psu or you could try this free games booster program, that disables unnecessary services while you're gaming which will free up some of your existing memory Game Booster 3 Free Download, Speed Up PC for Top Gaming Performance and when was the last time you did a defrag ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*



kyoudi said:


> Well to be honest it seems the computer is perfectly capable of running all the most modern games pretty well, i might get a new hard drive as the 500 GB i have is not enough but that's about it.
> 
> Thanks.


I see no reason your present hardware shouldn't be more than capable of giving you a good gaming experience.
If you need more storage, a new Hdd would be a good choice.


----------

